# كــــــــــــل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات ..........



## هادي المهندس (14 يناير 2009)

المشاركه تخص shazali


> الاخ هادى المهندس تحية و ود
> اتمنى لو كان بالامكان تناول امر التنفيذ باسهاب من الاساسات حتى التركيب لتعم الفائده على الجميع
> وفقكم الله




المشاركه تخص ابو الحلول


> اقتباس:
> أرسل أصلا بواسطة shazali
> الاخ هادى المهندس تحية و ود
> اتمنى لو كان بالامكان تناول امر التنفيذ باسهاب من الاساسات حتى التركيب لتعم الفائده على الجميع
> ...




المشاركه تخص زعيم الاسكندريه




> مشاغبات متنوعة
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اسف جدا على التاخير , والان انفذ وعدي اخي ابو الحلول واخي زعيم الاسكندريه وننتظر مداخلتك وانا قمت بدوري بالشرح , واتمنى ان اوضح ما تريدون واعذروني اذا اخطات ببعض الفقرات ........

السلام عليكم
ابدا باذن الله وكما وعدتكم بشرح طريقه تنفيذ الابراج وخاصه ابراج الاتصالات .
هناك انواع كثيره من الابراج منها :

1-	Top roof وهو البرج الذي يتم نصبه على اسقف البنايات.
2-	Ground tower وهو البرج الذي يتم نصبه على الارض الطبيعيه.
وهذه الانواع قد تكون ثلاثيه الاسناد او رباعيه الاسناد اي تحتوي على اربع ارجل او ثلاثه , وحسب نوع البرج والشركه المصنعه له .

نبدا بشرح الاول :
قبل كل شئ يجب ان نتعرف على ارتفاعات هذه النوعيه تكون عاده 15 م او 18 وممكن اقل او اكثر بقليل وحسب طبعا ربط ال antenna مع البرج الرئيسي وسيتم شرحها .
طبعا يتم التصميم الانشائي ان البرج يكون جالس على( قاعده مربعه) اساس كونكريتي مسلح ويكون هذا الاساس بدوره يستند على تقاطع البيم للسقف , ويكون هذا الاساس مربوط ب Tie beam من ثلاثه اتجاهات ويكون طولها مستمر الى نهايه السقف حيث تستند على ال بيم الطرفي بكل اتجاه من اتجاهاتها ( والصور سوف توضح ذلك ) ويكون مرتفع عن السقف اي طائر غير مستند على السقف مباشره .
طريقه التسليح طبعا حسب التصميم لكن هناك ثوابت منها :
يجب ان يتم ربط حديد التسليح للقاعهد المربعه وال Tie beam ب anchors باركان القاعده والوسط وكذلك يتوزع على طول التاي بيم ويتركز ايضا في الاركان , وذلك كي يثبت القاعده ويمنعها من الحركه نتيجه القوى الافقيه والعزم 
( وطريقه تثبيت الانكر, هو بعمل ثقب بالسقف وتثبيت الانكر بماده كيميائيه تودي الى تثبيت الانكر بقوه عاليه ) .
اذا يتم اولا تحديد موقع البرج بالضبط اي نقطه التقاء الكمرات وتاشيرها , بعد ذلك يتم رفع اعمال التشطيب مثلا اذا كان شتايكر او اي نهايات والوصول الى كونكريت السقف وبعد ذلك يتم وضع القالب والتسليح .
بالنسبه الى القاعده المربعه التي يستند عليها البرج تكون كالتالي :
البرج يحتوي على مساند اربعه او ثلاثه حسب نوع البرج كما ذكرنا سابقا وان هذه المساند او الارجل تحتوي نهاياتها على قاعده دائريه ( flange ) تحتوي على ثقوب حول المحيط هذه الثقوب هي التي يتم تثبيت البرج عليها .
اذا نرجع الى طريقه تثبيت البرج بالقاعده المربعه :
بعد التحديد ورفع التشطيب من السطح يتضح لنا السقف الكونكريتي ونحدد بالضبط القاعده واركانها ويتم عمل القالب الخشبي وربطه بالتاي بيم , ونبدا عمليه التسليح حيث يتم تثبيت ارجل البرج بانكر بولت ( anchor plots ) على شكل حرف L وحسب عدد الثقوب في فلنج ارجل البرج علما يجب تثبيت هذه الانكر ب ( بصمه ) اي قالب حديدي رباعي يحتوي على اثقب بنفس العدد والمسافات التي في ارجل البرج لضمان عدم تحريك الانكر وكذلك بعد الصب تكون ثقوب ارجل البرج فوق الانكر بالضبط , علما ان بعد عمليه تثبيت البصمه يجب ان تكون البصمه موزونه بالقبان الزئبقي لظمان استقراريه البرج . (علما ان هذه البصمه يتم رفعها بعد الصب ) .
كذلك يجب تثبيت انكر خاص بربط مساند جانبيه للبرج ( steel wire ) بثلاث اتجاهات بنهايات التاي بيم مع التسليح .
يكون ارتفاع الواير في البرج حسب التصميم , وعاده يفضل وضعه في الربع الاخير من البرج .
كذلك يتم تثبيت قطعه حديد فيها( ثقب واحد فقط ) قبل نهايه التاي بيم وذلك لربط مساند اضافيه حديديه Pipe ذو قطر معين , ويثبت في الاعلى البرج , كل هذه المساند لمنع الحركه الدورانيه والافقيه .
بعد ذلك يتم الصب , وبعد الصب ب 3 – 4 ايام يتم نصب البرج ( حيث يتكون من عده مقاطع ارتفاع المقطع الواحد وحسب الارتفاع مثلا 3 م- 4 م ) ويتم تثبيت مقطع مقطع بربط الاولى ويتم عمل اتزانها عن طريق القبان الزئبقي لظمان استقامه البرج وبعدها يتم تركيب بقيه المقاطع بتثبيتها ببراغي ذات احجام متساويه على ارتفاع البرج لتساوي المقاطع ) 
ملاحظه ( المقطع الواحد يتكون من شبكه Truss بجسم واحد بطريقه اللحام ) . 
لنتعرف الان على بعض الامور الخاصه بتقنيه الاتصالات ومنها :
1.	الانتنه antenna) ) . استقبال الاشاره .
2.	مايكروويف ( microwave) .ارسال الاشاره .
3. Shelter وهو الكرفان الذي يحوي الاجهزه التي تنظم استقبال وارسال الاشاره.
يتظمن الشلتر :
أ‌-	بطاريه تشغيل الاجهزه .
ب‌-	ونظام حمايه من الحريق وكذلك من البرق ينظم هذه العمليه جهاز يسمى ( alarm ) .
ت‌- Rack لوضع عليها جهاز يشبه ال receiver ينظم شفرات الاشاره والاتصال .
ث‌-	وهناك جهازان احدهما يحتوي على جميع الاتصالات والاخر ينظمها وساحاول رفع صور عنها .

بالنسبه الى الشلتر هو كرفان مصنوع من ال sandwich penal وهي طبقتين من المعدن بينهما عازل يسمى (الصوف الصخري ) لونه اصفر زجاجي وهو يحافظ على درجه حراره الكرفان لان داخل الكرفان يجب ان تكون درجه البروده عاليه لان الاجهزه داخل الشلتر تعطي حراره عاليه جدا لذا الشلتر يحتوي على اجهزه تبريد split unit , اما بالنسبه الى قاعده الشلتر يجب ان تكون ايضا اساس خرساني متطلباته نفس التي تم ذكرها اعلاه .
هناك ملاحظه مهمه جدا / وهي حمايه البرج واجزاءه والشلتر واجزاءه الداخليه والخارجيه من البرق اي يتم ذلك من خلال ربط هذه الاجزاء بواير ايرث earth wire ومن ثم يتم ربط هذا الواير بقضيب نحاسي بعمق 1.5 الى 2.5 م ويدفن بارض المبنى لتفريغ الشحنات فيما اذا تعرض لاي برق وتوجد قطعه اخرى بنفس المواصفات والقياس في اعلى البرج .


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 يناير 2009)

*تكمله الصور..........*

السلام عليكم

اكمل لكم اعزائي بقيه الصور كي يكون الموضوع واضح


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 يناير 2009)

*نكمل بقيه الصور*

السلام عليكم 


تكمله بقيه الصور


































مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 يناير 2009)

*بقيه الصور*

السلام عليكم














مع تحياتي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (16 يناير 2009)

عمنا الكبير هادى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو اننى فهمت الموضوع فى بدايته خطأ تماما فى او مشاركة لأبو الحلول فى هذا الموضوع
انصرف كل ذهنى الى ابراج الضغط العالى (High Tension Tower) لأنه اعقد بكثير من الموضوع المعروض
عموما ساشارك بعد الاطلاع ولك الشكر اننا على بالك
ولك تحياتى


----------



## هادي المهندس (17 يناير 2009)

*اشكر مرورك*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> عمنا الكبير هادى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يبدو اننى فهمت الموضوع فى بدايته خطأ تماما فى او مشاركة لأبو الحلول فى هذا الموضوع
> انصرف كل ذهنى الى ابراج الضغط العالى (high Tension Tower) لأنه اعقد بكثير من الموضوع المعروض
> ...





السلام عليكم

اشكر مرورك اخي زعيم الاسكندريه , ولا اعرف لماذا انت غير موجود هذه الايام عسى ما شر يارب ,

اخي العزيز ماذكرته هو الجزء الاول فقط فهناك جزء ثاني يخص الابراج ذات الارتفاعات العاليه وهي 40 و 60 و 80 و 120 متر وهي ذات قواعد عميقه سوف ياتي الشرح لاحقا وحسب تشوق الاعضاء والله كريم , واكرر شكري لك ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك اخي .

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم



> مشكورين وبارك الله بيكم على المجهود الطيب والأكثر من رائع ................... ونرجو منكم المزيد .....وشروحات متنوعة بما يخص الهندسة المدنية.......




اشكرك اخي وانا في الخدمه اهم شئ انكم تستفادون من الموضوع.




> ماذا عن الابراج الارضية



اخي العزيز عن قريب باذن الله سوف ابدا بشرح عن الابراج الارضيه.


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (10 فبراير 2009)

*الابراج الارضيــــــــــــــــــــــــــه................. ............*

الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتـــــــــــــــــــه

اعتذر عن التأخير عن التكمله ................
الان باذن الله يتم شرح تفصيلي عن الابراج الارضيه العاليه .............

الان نبدا باذن الله شرح طريقه تنفيذ الابراج الارضيه التي يكون ارتفاعها اكثر من 40 م , ومبدأ التنفيذ نفس مبدأ الابراج فوق البنايات لكن باختلاف التفاصيل.

اولا يتم التصميم على اساس بعض الفحوصات التي نعرفها للتربه , لمعرفه نوع وتفاصيل الاساس على ضوء المياه الجوفيه وتحمل التربه ونوعيتها .
وبعد اكتمال التصميم ومعرفه ابعاد قاعده البرج ,,,, مثلا احد ألابراج كان ارتفاعه 42 م وبعد التصميم كانت القاعده الخرسانيه ابعادها 7.5 م طول* 7.5 م عرض *1م عمق , وابعاد الحفر كألاتي 8م طول * 8م عرض *2.15عمق

عرض الحفر = عرض الاساس الكونكريتي +0.5 م على طرفي الاساس لضمان مسافه لاسناد القالب .
طول الحفر = نفس عرض الحفر .
عمق الحفر =
1- 20 سم حصى متدرج (boulders ) .
2- 50 سم Sub- base بثلاث طبقات ( 20 + 15 + 15 ) سم , ويتم الحدل حسب المتطلبات التاليه :-

ِA - قيمه ال ( CBR ) يجب ان لا تقل عن 45% ( ASTM D 1883 ) بنسبه حدل 95% عند اعلى رطوبه اعتمادا على ( ASTM D 1557 ) .
B- Liquid Limit 25% MAX.
C- Plasticity index 6% MAX.
D- Organic matter not more than 2%.
E- SO3 not more than 5%.
F- Total soluble salts not more than 5%. 
j- Not more than 10.75%. Gypsum ******* 
I – Relative compaction not less than 92% modified.

3 - ( Lean concrete سم10 ) طبقه خرسانه عاديه طبقه نظافه pcc , نوع الاسمنت صنف V Sulphate ومقاومته تساوي 380 kg/m3 وعند اعلى نسبهof 45% by Weight Water cement ratio .
4-أقل ( Yield strength of reinforcing bar ) يجب ان لا تقل عن 350N/mm2
5-مقاومه الانضغاط لمكعبات الكونكريت يجب ان لا تقل عن 25N/mm2 .

ملاحظه / تتم عمليه الحفر بالطرق الاعتياديه المعروفه كالحفار مثلا .
هناك مشكله سوف نواجهها الا وهي المياه الجوفيه, قبل الوصول الى عمق المياه الجوفيه يجب اختيار طريقه لسحب المياه الجوفيه خلال طول فتره العمل اي الى ما بعد الصب بيومين , وعاده تتم الطريقه كلاتي :-
*الطريقه الاولى*

بعد عمليه الحفر يتم حفر قناة حول الاساس بعمق بسيط وذات ميل بسيط ويتم اختيار زاويه يتم فيها حفر بئر ذو قطر مناسب ويتم وضع برميل حديد لظمان عدم هدم البئر , لذا يتم عمل ميل القنوات الى هذا البئر , ويتم تفريغ البئر من المياه الجوفيه باستمرار . 
[U]_*الطريقه الثانيه *_[/U] 

تتم هذه العمليه بوساطه ماكنه لحفر ثقوب( ذات قطر صغير نسبيا تقريبا أنج او أنج ونصف) حول الحفر بعد منتصف عمق الحفر وتكون هذه الثقوب متوزعه بمسافات متناسبه ويتم وضع pipe بلاستك في مكان الثقب بعد رفع الماكنه لاداه حفر الثقب مباشره.
ويتم ربط هذه الانابيب بانبوب أكبر قطرا موضوع بصوره عرضيه وبدوره مربوط بمضخه لسحب المياه .
وبصراحه هذه الطريقه مكلفه ونادرا ما يتم العمل بها والطريقه الاولى هي الاكثر شيوعا.

اذا بعد تنظيم عمليه الحفر وسحب المياه بصوره دقيقه يتم عمل الحدل ثم يتم وضع طبقه الحصى المتدرج ويتم عمليه الحدل بطبقه واحده ويجب ان تكون عمليه الحدل جيده جدا وكما هو مذكور في المواصفات بنسبه 95 % , ويتم ايضا عمليه وضع ال sub-base ويتم حدلها بثلاث طبقات كما ذكرناها اعلاه , طبعا يتخلل عمليه الحدل رش الطبقه المراد حدلها بالماء لظمان حدل جيد .
بعد ذلك يتم وضع poly shield , وهو عباره عن طبقات من النايلون الشفاف , ويتم عمل طبقه الكونكريت 15 سم طبقه النظافه وتكون بمستوى متساوي اي يجب ضبط ال level بعد ذلك يتم وضع مانع للرطوبه primer وأحيانا يتم وضع (sbs, bitumen membrane sheet 4mm ) وبعدها يتم وضع طبقه screed 5سم للحفاظ على هذه الطبقه من التمزق بالحديد لكن يجب تقليل طبقه النظافه حيث تكون 10 سم للحفاظ على سمك الاساس .
بعد ذلك يتم عمل القالب باعتناء وبمستويات متساويه.
بعد الانتهاء من الحمايه من الرطوبه يتم البدء بالتسليح والملف المرفق يبين تفاصيل كامله للتسليح .
قبل عمليه التسليح يتم تحديد موقع ارجل البرج اي يتم تحديد موضع ال anchor bolt , حيث يتم تثبيت قطعه دائريه من الحديد على المركز الذي تم تحديده ويتم وضعها فوق الطبقه الاولى للتسليح bottom mesh ) ) تحتوي هذه القطعه على ثقوب متوزعه حولها ويتم وضع ال anchor bolt في داخل الثقوب ويتم وضع ايضا نفس القطعه في الاعلى اي فوق ال Top mesh لظمان عدم تحرك الارجل , حيث يتم تسليح هذه القواعد الثلاثه حسب المخطط ويجب الاعتناء بتسليحها لانها مهمه جدا , وبعد الانتهاء من التسليح يتم تركيب البصمه المثلثه التي تربط قواعد الارجل الثلاث التي تم شرحها لظمان عدم تحركها عند الصب ويجب ان تكون البصمه موزونه بالاتجاهين .

بعد اكتمال التسليح وتركيب البصمه واخذ ال level لها واكتمال تثبيت القالب الخشبي للاساس تثبيت جيد تبدأ مرحله الصب ويجب ان يكون متواصل ولا يجب تقسيم الاساس .
بعد الانتهاء من صب الاساس يتم صب القواعد الثلاث فوق الاساس اي الارجل ويكون ارتفاعها عاده من 70 – 80 سم 
وبعد انتهاء صب القواعد الثلاثه يتم نصب البرج الذي يتكون من قطع يتم تركيبه في الموقع , حيث يتم تقسيم رفع البرج على ثلاث امو اربع مراحل لسهوله التركيب .
بعد ذلك يتم عزل سطح القاعده بالمواد العازله التي تم ذكرها سابقا وبعد ذلك يتم ردم بسيط للقاعده بتراب نظيف وعلى شكل هرمي .

ملاحظه مهمه 
احيانا قد تواجهنا تربه هشه او سهله الانزياح لذا يجب اسناد جوانب الحفر باي طريقه ممكنه وجيده .

هذا كل شئ عن قاعده الابراج واعتذر عن التقصير ان حدث سهوا 


مع تحياتي

وهذا الملف يحتوي على تفصيل كامل لمخطط الابراج , واي سؤال انا في الخدمه.

________ ______ ________.rar - 6.67MB


----------



## هادي المهندس (10 فبراير 2009)

*مخطط يخص البرج الصغير..............*

السلام عليكم

ارفق لكم اخواني مخطط للبرج الصغير الذي يتم رفعه على اسطح البنايات .


________ ______ ______ ________________.rar - 5.34MB



مع تحياتي


----------



## AL-PROF (1 يوليو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر مرورك اخي زعيم الاسكندريه , ولا اعرف لماذا انت غير موجود هذه الايام عسى ما شر يارب ,
> 
> ...


 
اخي نسأل الله ان يوفقك لكل خير وارجوا سؤالك عن الجزء الثاني في تنصيب الابراج ذات الارتفاعات العالية ارجوا ارسالها مع الشكر والدعاء لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## Mustafa.Hamdallah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

هو المسافة الامنة لوجود الابراج بحيث لا تؤثر على الانسان كام؟

ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد عبد الغفار (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## salem2000 (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي مجهوداتك يا اخ هادي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (7 مايو 2010)

كــــــــــــل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات ..........

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## HUSSEIN256 (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافية


----------



## احمد القيسي007 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارفق لكم اخواني مخطط للبرج الصغير الذي يتم رفعه على اسطح البنايات .
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
موضوع قوي وعاشت الايادي بس الرابط الي يخص سايتات الروف توب ميشتغل.
ممكن تنزل واحد جديد.
وشكرا تحياتي احمد القيسي


----------



## ضياء حسن علي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ehab (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم.ونسالكم بالاستمرار بتوفير معلومات اكثر عن هذا الموضوع ان امكن


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## المهندس أشرف (6 فبراير 2011)

شكراً , ليك يا بش مهندس على هذا الشرح المتميز .


----------



## ياسمينا علاء (6 فبراير 2011)

ممكن ترفع اللوح على موقع أخر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (26 مارس 2011)

*اضافة على موضوع (كــــــــــــل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات .........)*

اليكم بعض الصور التى توضح بعض مراحل تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات فى مصر من النوعين green field & roof top:56:


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (26 مارس 2011)

*اضافة2 على موضوع (كــــــــــــل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات .........)*

u


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (26 مارس 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل نرجو إعادة رفعها .... ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## aymanallam (26 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## حسن الميالي (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا , جزالك الله خيرا حقيقة كنت محتاج جدا لهذا الموضوع واتمنى لو عندك المزيد من التفاصيل ترسلها لأيميلي [email protected]


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكما الله خير الجزاء على الصور الجميلة ...
ووفقكما الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس القدير هادى المهندس


----------



## محمود مدكور (29 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jawaher-eng (7 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## مجاهد عمر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بالجد كنت محتاج للموضوع ده شديييييييييد
وبتمني انو الناس تتناقش في المواضيع النادرة اللي زي دي


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## mesho1313 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot
please reload the file thank you


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## almohandesali81 (4 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مازن1 (2 يناير 2013)

مشكور الاخ الكريم الفاضل الى نزل الصور بشرحها هادى المهندس افدتنا يبشمهندس


----------



## التوأم (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله جيرا شرح جميل


----------



## مصطفى عمر محمد (20 أبريل 2013)

تتت


----------



## رساله عبدالاله (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الجهود المبذوله​


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن اعادة رفع الصور في ملف مضغوط واعادة رفع ملفات الابراج على موقع تاني 
وياريت تقولوي أكبر شركات تركيب ابراج اتصالات في مصر
وشكرا


----------



## فاضل محسن (23 سبتمبر 2014)

الأخ هادي المهندس المحترم 
الملف لا يتحمل اذا ممكن رفعه مجددا بصيغة اخرى مع الشكر


هادي المهندس قال:


> الســـــــــــلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتـــــــــــــــــــه
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير عن التكمله ................
> الان باذن الله يتم شرح تفصيلي عن الابراج الارضيه العاليه .............
> ...


----------



## المهندس اشرف الجن (27 سبتمبر 2014)

الصور غير ظاهرة الرجاء اعادة تفعيلهاا وشكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## المهندس اشرف الجن (27 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا سمحت مهندس هادي الصور غير ظاهرة عندي وسأكون شاكرا لو اعدت تفعيلها لاني بحاجتها جدااا


----------



## م /ابراهيم (16 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ..


----------

